# pocket bore 1/2" material?



## rambartus (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't have a pocket boring jig or machine but was wondering if you can pocket bore 1/2" material? Anyone know?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes you can. You need to use 1" screws to use 1/2" wood.


----------



## rambartus (Aug 9, 2010)

thank you Leo! That was all I needed to know. I have pocket bored alot of 3/4 " stock in a shop I used to work in but couldn't ever remember using 1/2 "


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Put a 1/8" shim under the jig to keep your exit hole centered.


----------

